# Interested In 28rsds



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

This is a great forum! I've looked at EVERYTHING in TTs over the last 6 mos and I keep coming back to Outback. Love the interior, love the outdoor cooktop (like our current tent trailer). I really want the 28rsds, though we are also considering the 26rs since we do mostly state/national parks and worry about finding sites for something that long. Love the bunkhouse. We are a family of 5. Here are a couple of questions...

1) What are the exact measurements of the RS mattress? DH is 6'3" and I'm worried he will not be comfortable. I suppose we could go with the 27rsds but then I lose the bunks









2) I just read somewhere else that you cannot use the RS when it is in. Is that true? Any mod available to fix that?

3) Anyone tow these things off-road? I hear the clearance is a bit low. We like to go out the the desert - nothing too radical, but we do a bit of towing on dirt with some ruts and things.

4) I'm sure this is a stupid one, but our pop-up has no furnace, SO... can you run the furnace without hookups, or do you need electric to heat the trailer?

5) I noticed Outback has had basically the same models and interiors for the last couple of years and I wondered if they are due for a major overhaul in 2007. I called Keystone about it but they were mum (of course). Any scuttlebutt here about that? If they will be much improved, I will wait 9 mos.

TIA for all your help!
R with DH J and 3 DSs
2003 Ford Excursion 6.0L turbo diesel 4x4
1996 Coleman Sun Valley


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

What are the exact measurements of the RS mattress? DH is 6'3" and I'm worried he will not be comfortable.

At 75 inches his head and his feet will probably miss touching the walls by only inch. Of course he can always sleep by himself and sleep diagonal -- plenty of rom that way but bed seems to get kinda cold (







) I am 73 inches and got the 23RS so I could sleep on the lower Queen bed and hang my feet off (for those that dont know about the 23RS -- part of the bed has an opening toward the front door next to the closet that has no obstructions)

2) I just read somewhere else that you cannot use the RS when it is in. Is that true? Any mod available to fix that?

That is correct -- cannot sleep, sit, anything on the bed as it is pulled in -- NO MODS -- and if you do try it will probably pull the slides out of the ceiling.
3) Anyone tow these things off-road? I hear the clearance is a bit low. We like to go out the the desert - nothing too radical, but we do a bit of towing on dirt with some ruts and things.

Clearance is low (I like to call it aerodynamic) but I think you can flip the axle and get another 8 inches or so. Do a search of axle flipping

4) I'm sure this is a stupid one, but our pop-up has no furnace, SO... can you run the furnace without hookups, or do you need electric to heat the trailer?

You need batteries power at the minimal to run the heater fan. No other hookups except propane in the tank and a chrged battery.

5) I noticed Outback has had basically the same models and interiors for the last couple of years and I wondered if they are due for a major overhaul in 2007.

Why fix what ain't broken. Each yr there are a few good improvements (like outdoor stove and sink) but so far the basic design sems to be working. Now if they could just sober up the Quality control inspector. 

I called Keystone about it but they were mum (of course). Any scuttlebutt here about that? If they will be much improved, I will wait 9 mos.

If you can wait 9 mos God bless you -- most people can't wait 9 days to own one...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off 
Welcome klomperklaus to the group
Ghosty pretty well answered your questions.
We like the 26RS its just right
Can still get into small sites
Nice job Ghosty

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site. I love the 28 RSDS. My kids love the bunkroom and it's as if they have their own bedroom quite separated from the "living room." We do 80 percent, or more, of our camping at state parks and have never had a problem with a site. For me, if it's a choice between cramming into a small site or enjoying a spacious TT, I'll take the TT every time. We love it.

I'm 6'5" so I sleep in the rear slide by myself. DW sleeps in one of the bunks. If the boys have a friend or two, DW sleeps on the sofa. That's the beauty of the 28 RSDS - you can mix and match.







It's not been a problem, though I've only had the trailer out 4 times since I bought it in September. We do two weeks boondocking at Lake George, NY and two weeks with hookups at Schroon Lake, NY. I can tell with 100% surity that this TT is going to be much, much nicer to do two weeks at a time in than my old TT.

Our first trip was an extended weekend when it *poured *all weekend. The boys had a blast in their "room" while DW and I were quite cozy in the "living room." You can't go wrong with the 28 RSDS. Ghosty pretty much covered everything else. All the best with your decision.

Scott

P.S. You will have no trouble towing the 28 with your TV.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

klomperklaus.

Welcome to the site, and glad you are considering the Outback.







I think you will be well pleased with which ever model you decide on. sunny I think the previous posters pretty well covered your questions, but ask again if you need anything further. Happy Camping when you get the Outback!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I am 6'3" and yea, it does get crowded sometime. That being said, I usually am so tired that I sleep ok. It also depends on HOW you sleep. Unfortunatly, I do sleep stretched out. FORTUNATLY, wife is average height. So we start out straight, but I usually straighten out and infringe diagonally into some of her space..but she loves me







.
The rear slides are not made to sleep on if not extended. When intow, they are mearly suspended (securely) inside the camper on the tracks and roll out to be secured underneath with the bars.
You won't look back if you get an Outback.
JUST DO IT.








Mark


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Klomperklaus,

Welcome to the forum.! We all have different experiences, this is what makes this a great site!

I know this has been covered elsewhere, BUT, we have often used the rear slide bed on our 21RS for three years without an issue.
It is really handy to pull up for a few hours rest while travelling.

The rear slide is NOT just suspended just by the slides and will not pull out of the ceiling as it is clamped to the rear panel by the locking arms on each side of the rear.

Even though our dealer said it was OK to use the bed, and I also underatand Keystone has stated NOT to use it. Don't really know why and I have not seen an engineering reason, just a lot of speculation.

This may just add more, but it might be interesting if someone had some hard info and not just "he said not to use it".

Weight limits for use could be interesting, other design info would be useful, but we seem to be lacking data.

Not trying to stir the pot, but am really looking for some useful, factual info. Probably will not get it from Keystome.

Just my opinion,

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Klomperklaus,
> 
> The rear slide is NOT just suspended just by the slides and will not pull out of the ceiling as it is clamped to the rear panel by the locking arms on each side of the rear.


Just to clarify, well at least mine is all I can attest to: The slide is suspended from some sturdy hardware that allows it to slide along the tracks mounted from the ceiling. Yes, when pulled in, it is clamped to the rear panel by locking arms. It is held securly in place for sure. 
We just never felt that ours was sufficient to support 2 adults on it unless it had the supports underneath. But..that's just us.








Hope all this helps in some way.
Mark


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

campntn said:


> outbackgeorgia said:
> 
> 
> > Klomperklaus,
> ...


Agreed,

Our experience is with two adults sleeping. We are careful not to overload, but it has worked for us. I am SURE there is a practical weight limit, just do not know what it is, speculating at about 400-500 pounds.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

campntn said:


> So we start out straight, but I usually straighten out and infringe diagonally into some of her space..but she loves me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I'm only 5'2", so I'm thinking we could make it work. Cozy is fine with me... Or I could always kick HIM out to one of the bottom bunks - looks like they are 84", but as someone else state above, that might be a little "cold"









Thanks, everyone, for the friendly welcome and great insight. We have a 4-day trip planned in the middle of Jan, so I hope I can join you by then!









R with DH J and 3 DSs
2003 Ford Excursion 6.0L turbo diesel 4x4
1996 Coleman Sun Valley


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Don't really know why and I have not seen an engineering reason, just a lot of speculation.
> 
> This may just add more, but it might be interesting if someone had some hard info and not just "he said not to use it".[snapback]69157[/snapback]​


I remember seeing someone in here say that the tracks pulled out and they had to reverse the cleats (or whatever) that the screws went through and drill new holes. I'm not sure whether the screws pulled out because they were using it while in.

At any rate, I'm not going to chance it with my weight. I'd rather drop the table or sleep in one of the bunks if I need a rest. It would be nice to be able to use the bed while in though. Maybe a mod brace of some type, just to be sure.

Scott


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

STOP --

I want to make sure that we are not misleading anyone into a false sense of security.

OUTBACK and KEYSTONE makes it perfectly clear that NO WARRANTY SERVICE will be provided to or for ANY damages that is caused from using the bed in a stowed postion.

YES - the bed is secured with clamps to the rear but the RAILS are what is holding the trailer bed secure and the rails are not rated for ANY load accept for those of the bed.

Take a look at the rails -- they are held in by simple wood screws.

Do what you want - its your trailer - and yes i have let my son or daughter (not both) sleep up there at rest stops --but one weighs 43 and the other 66 --

Not trying to be a wet blanket but hate to see someone have to pay for a new roof becuase they thought that the clamps oon the rear trailer slide would support weight...


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Klomperklaus,
> 
> I know this has been covered elsewhere, BUT, we have often used the rear slide bed on our 21RS for three years without an issue.
> It is really handy to pull up for a few hours rest while travelling.
> ...


As others have said Welcome. When we purchased our 21rs the dealer and the Keystone rep who was there said that it was OK to sleep on the slide with it in, IF you were of normal size and weight and you slept. No kids playing, no horseplay? (whatever he ment by that)







The dealer said that if it would make me more comfortable, we could put braces from under the front edge, (the solid part, not trim), to the floor and have it completely supported. This is just letting you know what we were told, your mileage may vary. Best of luck with your choice.

Dreamtimers

P.S. 
Have never needed it yet, but nice to feel I could in necessary.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> outbackgeorgia said:
> 
> 
> > Klomperklaus,
> ...


YEP and these are the same dealers that say that you could tow the OUTBACK with a Volkswagon -- and that my trailer weighs no more then 4500 pounds becuase thats what the sticker says -- and the same dealers that suddenly don't remember this conversation when you bring it in with a collapsed ceiling -- all i know is that OUTBACK states that the slide "should not" be used in the stowed position -- for what i do for a living -- thats all i needed to hear.

With that said -- that is a very good idea about putting braces under the front edge to support the weight.. that should alleviate most problems...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, klomperklaus* action action action

Glad you found us!









Ghosty has pretty much covered the bases, so I will just add that we LOVE our 28RS-DS! It is a great layout if you have kids. Our first trip out (along with two other families we camp with), we had a very rainy night and ended up with 12 people in the trailer (six adults / 6 kids), and at no time did we feel crowded. In fact, one of our friends was so impressed, he went right out and traded his trailer in on a 28RS-DS of his own!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

klomperklaus

first off, welcome to outbackers.com action

as a former popup owner, like many others here, you will have no regrets at all moving up to a full size trailer.

2005 keystone added the sidney addition trailer 31rqs. for 2006 they made the 28bhs a 29bhs with a bigger bunk area and they switched the dinette with the sofa (why)









for 2006 they have also added 2 toy haulers to the line, they are called outback kangaroo sut.

your excursion will tow any trailer in the outback line, that being said, good luck with your decision.
again welcome to the site and keep us posted.

darrel


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess the only controversy is about using the bed while in the travel position.

First it only takes 2 minutes to set up the bed so time to set up should not be an issue. If you just want a quick cat nap and dont want to set it up it can be used but I would highly recommend a brace under the front edge. When locked in the travel position the load is carried by the rear wall and not the ceiling. I have never felt the need to sleep in ours while in but have had to get on the bed to make it and I watched for the amount of deflection and it is very minimal.

There are a lot of "Should Nots" in this world but they do not all mean "Can Not". The should nots are there for the same reason hair dryers have warning labels on them telling you to not use them while in the shower. Nothing personal there Ghosty.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome action

I have the 28 and just love it. Four little girls all up front. They love thier own place. If you think you will want that front bunk room go for it. The extra length is no big deal. You will wished you did later.









I do most of my camping in primitive sights down long dirt roads. Just always be very aware of that rear step. I have an 05 and will be getting the 06 rear step this next summer. It gives you a few more inches of clearance. It is also just held on by 4 bolts so if it is really rough just take it off, that gives you real good clearance then. Put it back on when you get there. Just make sure to never drag it, oh that would be bad!
















If needed flip the axels. I have not needed it and been in many tight spots. I will flip them though if I need to. I am going to keep it stock until then. I have been pleasantly surprised at how many places I have gotten the OB.

Use the heater a lot hear in Colorado. Get a small generator to keep the batteries charged every couple of days and it works out great, no problems.









Take care and happy camping!!!


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome klomperklaus! action

I lurked in this wonderful forum for months before we bought our OB. We decided on the 27RSDS for 3 reasons.

1. The DH is 6-5 and he felt more comfy on the island queen in the master suite
2. We liked the large walk thru bathroom
3. We plan to camp with our parents and this way, the couples can still share a bed and the kids can either stay outside in the tent or sleep on the sofa and dinette.

I sure did hate the idea of not having the bunk room. If only there was a floorplan to incorporate a queen bed in the bunk room.









We got our OB in August and have taken it out 3 times. Love it! Can't wait for Spring.

Good luck and happy camping!

-Kim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com klomperklaus action

Well we all, at least me, learn something everyday from this site. I was told from the "dealer" we could sleep on the slide no problems. Lucky I guess we never have. Now to mod some folding legs so you can use it in comfort. We love our 26rs, but the kids have the bunk room up front. I'm a short 6'1" and I fit fine on the slide but keep kicking those silly metal blinds. Next mod, remove the metal blinds.

Welcome again.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

gkaasmith said:


> I sure did hate the idea of not having the bunk room. If only there was a floorplan to incorporate a queen bed in the bunk room.


Kim,

I know it's too late now, but take a look at the Sydney 31RQS. Bunk room and an island queen!

Just what the Doctor ordered!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, klomperklaus* action action action
> 
> Glad you found us!
> 
> ...


I guess I can second this story, since my sister went out and traded for a 28 RS-DS last summer. We have a 2005 and they have a 2006. I do like the way that the bunks on one side of their trailer are a little wider then ours. Better for an adult to sleep in. Good luck with your research.
Rich


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have have sleep on our bed once while it was in and didn't have a problem with it
Might have been just lucking don't know
But if I would ever do it again it would be with some support under the front of bed

Don


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

drobe5150;

I was told Ketstone changed the slide and sofa around on the RSDS/RSS for 2 reasons. To make it easier to slide in the rear queen bed - simply flip the sofa down one-handed as opposed to taking down the table. This also allowed them to make the dinette cushion seatback sturdier. Apparently it was just a flimsy material is the RS.

Made sense to me!

Anyway, love the RSDS and hope to get it soon.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We are a family of five and have a 2006 28rsds that we bought in November. We've taken it out three times and would again this weekend if our friends weren't bringing home their newborn daughter. Priorities. Sigh. We do love the Outback and this particular floorplan. We find the slide queen very cozy and the kids love their own "room." 
Welcome to the forum and hope you'll be Outbacking soon!
Could you really wait nine months?!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com klomperklaus action
> 
> Well we all, at least me, learn something everyday from this site. I was told from the "dealer" we could sleep on the slide no problems. Lucky I guess we never have. Now to mod some folding legs so you can use it in comfort. We love our 26rs, but the kids have the bunk room up front. I'm a short 6'1" and I fit fine on the slide but keep kicking those silly metal blinds. Next mod, remove the metal blinds.
> 
> ...


since when is 6'1' short? What is with all you giants going camping??


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> since when is 6'1' short? What is with all you giants going camping?


Don't worry, matty, if those giants are anything like me, they'll get shorter as they get older. All my height is dropping down around my middle and now I'm only getting taller when I lie down.

Mark


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > since when is 6'1' short? What is with all you giants going camping?
> 
> 
> Don't worry, matty, if those giants are anything like me, they'll get shorter as they get older. All my height is dropping down around my middle and now I'm only getting taller when I lie down.
> ...


I'm still pretty tall while I lie down as well. Where is that no cook chocolate chip recipe when you need it.

Bill


----------

